# Italian built Beretta 92 Compact...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

One of the best built guns I've owned. One and only problem, the grip was too short unlike many other compacts. Broke my heart to sell it, but it had to go. Looking at the 92 Centurion model now. That one fits me like the proverbial glove! You can clearly see the difference between the 92 Compact and my CZ 75D PCR.


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ever consider a PX4 or PX4 Compact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I think the 75 D and the P-01 are the best 9MM compacts out there. Still, i couldn't have brought myself to sell that Beretta.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Tangof said:


> I think the 75 D and the P-01 are the best 9MM compacts out there. Still, i couldn't have brought myself to sell that Beretta.


I just couldn't shoot it with any accuracy.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tangof said:


> I think the 75 D and the P-01 are the best 9MM compacts out there. Still, i couldn't have brought myself to sell that Beretta.


+1


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Couldn't agree more!


----------

